# 2 Penn 525 Mags with adjustable mags



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Reels are in perfect shape box and papers.Adjustable mags were done by Ryan at Hatteras Jacks. $150 each.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Do the clickers still work with that mag conversion?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

yes


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Make Offer


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

Im interested in both reels. Still have them?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What does that setup look like inside the left sideplate ?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Guys these reels are still for sale. If you need to know what the mag setup looks like buy one and i will show you. Just kidding. If i get time today i will get you a pic.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

are both the mags in use, the slider and thumb screw, or was slider disabled


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Slider disabled. Not selling separate $225 Final offer.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Close please Thank you.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

catman32 said:


> If i get time today i will get you a pic.


Hmm . . . Never any pics posted . . . Oh, well !


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

ez2c has a hard time seeing things.... They are in the first post Dave, 3 pictures, clear as day.


----------

